# [RISOLTO] Configure: error

## MaxSteel

Giocherellando con le ebuilds, credo di aver creato un problemino nella mia gentoo:

sono da due settimane che tento di emergiare qualcosa, ma sono da due settimane che ottengo questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu
> 
> configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --datadir:
> ...

 

Quasi tutte le ebuilds danno lo stesso errore o simile, solo le più semplici si installano senza problemi (portage, ..)

Qualcuno può aiutarmi? le uniche risposte che ho ricevuto sono "formatta e reinstalla", ma voglio dimostrare che linux non è come windows, è possibile sistemarlo. Aiutatemi.Last edited by MaxSteel on Fri Feb 24, 2006 5:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

posta un emerge info

----------

## MaxSteel

Ecco, spero servi 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

grazie ancora per l'aiuto

----------

## MaxSteel

Sono disperato....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Date un'occhiata al mio revdep-rebuild: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> All prepared. Starting rebuild...
> ...

 

Praticamente non funziona nulla

----------

## cloc3

 *MaxSteel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu
> 
> configure: error: expected an absolute directory name for --datadir:
> ...

 Sembra un errore piuttosto singolare. Posta un `file /usr/share`

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma... hai fatto un sync, recentemente?

----------

## randomaze

Prova a rimuovere (ovvero spostare) la PORTDIR_OVERLAY.... solitamente questi errori arrivano quando ci sono cose strane in quella directory e/o nei files /etc/portage/*

----------

## MaxSteel

ecco:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # file /usr/share
> 
> /usr/share: directory
> ...

 

ero certo fosse qualcosa di singolare...

comunque, l'ho fatto ieri emerge sync.

----------

## MaxSteel

Ho inserito il problema su bugzilla, spero loro possano aiutarmi

----------

## eddy89

Sarà mica un symlink o un link /usr/share???

postami un "ls -l /usr/"

----------

## MaxSteel

Presto, fatto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ls -l /usr/
> 
> totale 200
> ...

 

Speriamo di riuscire a risolverlo, ho scommesso con i miei amici che ci sarei riuscito  :Wink: 

----------

## eddy89

Cavolino, qui è tutto regolare, xò devi dirmi che tipo di modifiche hai fatto agli ebuild.... Ora la voglio vincere anchio sta scommessa.  :Wink: 

Controlla soprattutto di non aver lasciato degli spazi in giro.. a me è successa una cosa simile avendo scritto "arch=pentium 3" in make.conf!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Uhm... Intanto benvenuto!  :Very Happy: 

Secondo, dal momento che per tua stessa ammissione hai toccato tu qualche cosa, non è un problema di gentoo. Per cui bugzilla non è il luogo adatto per postare.

Io credo che se ci spiegassi precisamente cosa hai fatto sarebbe tutto un po' più comprensibile. Posta il contenuto di tutti i files presenti in /etc/portage/* e del file /etc/make.conf

----------

## MaxSteel

è questo il bello. no ho toccato nulla a parte il make.conf, avevo messo ~x86 al posto di x86 per passare alla gentoo unstable; e ho riscontrato il problema.

sono quindi tornato alla x86 . ora vi posto il genlop da quanto ho ~x86 a oggi.:

     Sat Feb 18 23:29:11 2006 >>> sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5

     Sun Feb 19 01:13:47 2006 >>> sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1

     Sun Feb 19 01:14:28 2006 >>> sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5

     Sun Feb 19 01:18:29 2006 >>> sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r1

     Sun Feb 19 01:23:36 2006 >>> sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r1

     Sun Feb 19 01:23:57 2006 >>> sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r1

     Sun Feb 19 01:24:27 2006 >>> sys-devel/m4-1.4.4

     Sun Feb 19 01:25:37 2006 >>> sys-devel/bison-2.1

     Sun Feb 19 01:26:25 2006 >>> sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1

     Sun Feb 19 01:53:41 2006 >>> sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5

     Sun Feb 19 01:55:21 2006 >>> sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r3

     Sun Feb 19 01:55:48 2006 >>> sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a

     Sun Feb 19 03:04:13 2006 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r3

     Sun Feb 19 03:09:40 2006 >>> sys-devel/gettext-0.14.5

     Sun Feb 19 03:10:50 2006 >>> sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r3

     Sun Feb 19 03:13:22 2006 >>> sys-apps/groff-1.19.2

     Sun Feb 19 03:14:06 2006 >>> sys-apps/man-1.6c

     Sun Feb 19 03:14:21 2006 >>> sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2

     Sun Feb 19 03:14:52 2006 >>> sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7

     Sun Feb 19 03:15:40 2006 >>> sys-devel/flex-2.5.31-r2

     Sun Feb 19 03:18:34 2006 >>> sys-libs/pam-0.78-r4

     Sun Feb 19 03:20:34 2006 >>> app-shells/bash-3.1_p8

     Sun Feb 19 03:21:33 2006 >>> sys-libs/readline-5.1_p2

     Sun Feb 19 03:28:40 2006 >>> dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7i

     Sun Feb 19 03:30:18 2006 >>> dev-lang/tcl-8.4.11-r1

     Sun Feb 19 03:31:56 2006 >>> dev-lang/tk-8.4.11-r1

     Sun Feb 19 03:37:31 2006 >>> dev-lang/python-2.4.2-r1

     Sun Feb 19 03:38:17 2006 >>> sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17

     Sun Feb 19 03:38:38 2006 >>> app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.10

     Sun Feb 19 03:39:02 2006 >>> sys-apps/debianutils-2.15

     Sun Feb 19 03:42:35 2006 >>> dev-libs/gmp-4.1.4-r3

     Sun Feb 19 03:43:09 2006 >>> dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r4

     Sun Feb 19 04:01:12 2006 >>> sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4

     Sun Feb 19 04:03:45 2006 >>> sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8

     Sun Feb 19 04:13:15 2006 >>> dev-lang/perl-5.8.8

     Sun Feb 19 04:13:18 2006 >>> virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62

     Sun Feb 19 04:13:30 2006 >>> dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05

     Sun Feb 19 04:13:42 2006 >>> sys-apps/help2man-1.35.1

     Sun Feb 19 04:17:34 2006 >>> sys-apps/coreutils-5.94

     Sun Feb 19 04:17:52 2006 >>> sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r4

     Sun Feb 19 04:18:23 2006 >>> sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0_pre16-r1

     Sun Feb 19 04:18:53 2006 >>> sys-fs/udev-084

     Sun Feb 19 17:58:36 2006 >>> sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3

     Sun Feb 19 18:15:26 2006 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre4-r1

     Sun Feb 19 19:54:15 2006 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre4-r1

     Sun Feb 19 21:35:37 2006 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.54

     Sun Feb 19 22:37:18 2006 >>> sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2

     Mon Feb 20 16:58:24 2006 >>> app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.1

     Mon Feb 20 16:59:10 2006 >>> app-shells/bash-completion-20050121-r10

     Mon Feb 20 16:59:17 2006 >>> app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20050516

     Mon Feb 20 18:24:19 2006 >>> media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2

     Mon Feb 20 18:51:44 2006 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.0.54

     Mon Feb 20 19:19:47 2006 >>> sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r5

     Tue Feb 21 18:25:16 2006 >>> app-misc/lcdproc-0.4.5

     Tue Feb 21 18:26:25 2006 >>> app-misc/lirc-0.7.0-r1

     Tue Feb 21 18:28:44 2006 >>> media-libs/libggi-2.0.1-r1

ovviamente ci sono solo quelli andati a buon fine.

ricordo che solo alcuni sono riuscito a installarli. la stragrande maggioranza, da l'errore sopra descritto.

Per maggiore sicurezza vi posto il make.conf 

[post=]

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

USE=" 3dnow 3dnowext aac apache2 cpudetection dvd dvdr dvdread \

     kdeenablefinal mmx mmxext -oss php sse v4l v4l2 win32codecs"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

FEATURES="candy"

#FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

#SYNC="rsync://gentoo.ngi.it/gentoo-portage"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.ngi.it/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

[/post]

grazie ancora

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  baselayout e postage unstable e ti lamenti che qualcosa non va. Non per esser indelicato, ma te la sei andata a cercare. Se proprio si vuol provare l'ebbrezza dell'avere il pacchetto stra aggiornato, meglio fare limitatamente a singole applicazioni più che per il sistema intero.

----------

## MaxSteel

forse hai ragione.... purtroppo però la scommessa parla di risolvere il problema senza formattarlo, ed è inutile piangere sul latte versato.

scusa la indelicatezza   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

accetto la scommessa

allora... facciamo una cosa bella

CANCELLA /usr/portage e /usr/local/portage, e rifai il sync

e poi vediamo cosa succede

----------

## cloc3

 *MaxSteel wrote:*   

> forse hai ragione.... purtroppo però la scommessa parla di risolvere il problema senza formattarlo, ed è inutile piangere sul latte versato.
> 
> scusa la indelicatezza  

 

Probabilmente sarà difficile trovare la vera causa del pasticcio, ma puoi sempre prelevare uno stage2 da un mirror, scompattarlo nella classica /mnt/gentoo, riprodurre tutte le impostazioni di configurazioni attuali (non modificarle utleriormente a casaccio), mettere buildpkg nelle FEATURES di make.conf, sparare un `emerge -e system` e trasferire tutti i pacchetti di /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/packages/All.

Alla fine, nel sistema normale: `emerge -eK system`.

Un linux non si può aggiustare da solo se il suo padrone non è capace.

Ma può comunque rigenerarsi dalle proprie ceneri come l'araba fenice  :Smile: 

----------

## MaxSteel

Bene.

Domanda:

Cosa intendi per " riprodurre tutte le impostazioni di configurazioni attuali" ?

Seconda domanda: 

Cosa serve mettere buildpkg nelle FEATURES di make.conf? (sai sono uno a qui piace capire che comandi fa  :Smile: 

Terza domanda:

"trasferire tutti i pacchetti di /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/packages/All" dove? (di solito "trasferire" si riferisci a moto in luogo, e non c'è scritto dove )

Scusa la mia inettitudine    :Wink: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *man make.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> buildpkg
> 
>                      Binary packages will be created for all packages that are
> ...

 

ovvero quando compili un pacchetto ti crea anche il tar del binario compilato e lo mette in /usr/portage/packages/All

 *MaxSteel wrote:*   

> trasferire tutti i pacchetti di /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/packages/All" dove? (di solito "trasferire" si riferisci a moto in luogo, e non c'è scritto dove

 

intente dire di prendere quei binari sopra creati e metterli tipo su cd/dvd, almeno io la intendo così

----------

## cloc3

 *MaxSteel wrote:*   

> Bene.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> Cosa intendi per " riprodurre tutte le impostazioni di configurazioni attuali" ?

 

Per esempio il make.conf, la /etc/fstab etc. Ma l'elenco completo lo devi definire tu. Gentoo si chiama metadistribuzione non a caso.

[/quote]

 *MaxSteel wrote:*   

> Terza domanda:
> 
> "trasferire tutti i pacchetti di /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/packages/All" dove? (di solito "trasferire" si riferisci a moto in luogo, e non c'è scritto dove )
> 
> 

 

In /usr/portage/packages/All .  :Smile:  Dove, se no? C'è un topic nella documentazione rintracciabile con la chiave stage4 che spiega la tecniche a cui faccio riferimento. Ma mi raccomando. Usa molto il man, come ti diceva sopra l'uomo di ghiaccio.

A proposito. Se ti ritieni così inetto, come hai potuto manomettere la tua /usr/local/portage al punto da fare tanta confusione?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In /usr/portage/packages/All .  Dove, se no? C'è un topic nella documentazione rintracciabile con la chiave stage4 che spiega la tecniche a cui faccio riferimento. Ma mi raccomando. Usa molto il man, come ti diceva sopra l'uomo di ghiaccio.
> 
> A proposito. Se ti ritieni così inetto, come hai potuto manomettere la tua /usr/local/portage al punto da fare tanta confusione?   

 

guarda che è su livecd. se sposta il /usr/portage/packages quando riavvia perde tutto. non è un buon modo per preservare i dati.

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai provato ad eliminare tutto /usr/portage/* e rifare il sync?

----------

## cloc3

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> guarda che è su livecd. se sposta il /usr/portage/packages quando riavvia perde tutto.

 

 :Question: 

Se dice di aver giocherellato con le ebuilds. Vuoi che sia su live CD?

Bo! Ce lo dirà lui. In ogni caso, creare una installazione parallela mi sembra l'unico modo per uscirne, se non salta fuori il problema esatto.

A proposito. MaxSteel, hai fatto un etc-update corretto?

----------

## MaxSteel

Buone nuove!

Grazie al vostri consigli ho sistemato il pc e mantenuto le configurazioni!  {lo lascio ~x86 muahahah}

Ho vinto la scommessa!

vi offro una birra... quando venite dalle mie parti fatemi un fischio.

 posso consideraro il problema solved.

----------

## cloc3

 *MaxSteel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vi offro una birra... quando venite dalle mie parti fatemi un fischio.
> 
>  posso consideraro il problema solved.

 

Imbroglione. Tieniti la birra (anche perché non sappiamo dove stiano le tue parti).

Bella forza: vincere una scommessa dicendo che linux non è come windows.

È come farsi belli dicendo che la luna è bianca, o che Berlusconi non ama i comunisti.

Piuttosto, sputa quale è stato il consiglio giusto.

Hai rifatto il sinc, l'etc-update, hai reinstallato in parallelo ...?

Eri o no su livecd ?

----------

